# Guns Mounted in Police cars



## kencop93 (Apr 20, 2006)

Does anyone know how I can find a little history of police cars?? specifically pics and history of a police cruiser that had a gun mounted in the dash.. Feel free to email me at [email protected]

Tks Ken


----------



## billb (Jul 9, 2007)

Wtf?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Short answer; RU serious!!!!???
 
Nice answer; try google


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

See now I read this and thought he meant the old style shotgun racks that used to bolt to the dashboard. They stood vertically with the butt in a little cup on the floor. They weren't electric, and the key to unlock them was on the cruiser keyring. Some departments would put the endcaps from flares over the muzzle to keep cigarette butts from ending up down there. Two man cars would drape the radio mic over the shotgun bracket so the ground man could reach it easier.
Most departments stopped using them when the dashboards became loaded with airbags because they were in the path of the airbags.
Maybe a little typo from Kencop, in that they weren't "in" the dash but "attached" to the dash.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Actually, I saw a show on the History Channel on a type of gun mounted to the dash of police cruiser that could be fired at fleeing cars.

It was invented in the late 40's by some crackpot inventor and was a 20-shot revolver mounted in the dash with the barrel protruding through the front windshield. It had some kind of bizarre sighting platform to allow an officer to shoot at a fleeing vehicles. Not very practical, but pretty amusing. I think it was on "Evolution of the Police Cruiser" or some similar show.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Many departments out here in California have both a shotgun and a rifle mounted in the front. They're both mounted between the two front seats. My department has only the shotgun mounted in the front. Those of us who carry the M-16 keep them in the trunk.

We've had shotguns mounted in the front long before I came on the job back in 1988. The shotgun is easily accessable in this position. We usually take them out on a man with a gun or a robbery in progress call. Both can be a very formidable weapon.


----------



## kencop93 (Apr 20, 2006)

killjoys got it right . it sounds like you saw the same thing i saw..


----------

